# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Alex Kansey] Nouveau responsable recrutement

## Community Management

Chers membres du Club,

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer l'arrive d'Alex Kansey en tant que responsable recrutement, qui sera charg de faciliter la mise en relation entre les recruteurs et les membres du Club  la recherche d'un emploi.

J'en profite pour vous rappeler que vous pouvez consulter et poster des offres d'emploi sur http://emploi.developpez.com/  ::):

----------

